# Where Can You Buy A Bezel For A Cwc



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Apart from trying the obvious (Silvermans) can you buy a bezel and or insert for a CWC Navy diver?

Any pointers gratefully received.

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I did a lot of searching on the internet for anything CWC RN related, and didn't find much, when I was looking to buy. The Chinese look a likes and fakes have similar cases but the bezels are crap. Sivermans owns the CWC market and likely are the only source.

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mike I have a suspcion that C.Heal are CWC's repairers, they might have one.


----------

